
What Quantum Computing Isn't - slotkin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvIbrDR1G_c
======
mcguire
Scott Aaronson is brilliant, he knows his shit, and he's very, very good at
explaining it.

But, and I say this as someone who hates listening to my own speech, listening
to him is nigh painful.

Is there a text version of this talk around?

~~~
ZenoArrow
Just watch it with subtitles and the sound off if it bothers you that much (I
personally enjoyed the presentation).

~~~
smhost
I like to watch informative videos with subtitles at 2x speed because the
subtitles make it easy to follow and the increased speed smooths out the
verbal tics and idiosyncrasies (less distracting).

------
quickthrower2
This is exciting. Eventually well all have a quantum computer in our pocket
(or body?). The exciting thing is what possibilities does that bring? I guess
we don't know yet.

------
beebmam
I think he was fine at communicating and not terrible to listen to. I just
didn't find the talk that interesting or cover anything I didn't already know
about quantum computing theory. I wish it did, because there's much I don't
understand.

~~~
torbjorn
He has an excellent book, Quantum Computing Since Democritus. That's a good
resource.

------
ladzoppelin
Wow, nice video.

------
baxuz
Couldn't get to the end. The guy is horribly annoying to listen to.

~~~
mathgenius
I find it is the same with his writing. It just goes on and on. His more
technical papers are better, but his blog is just a pain. I guess it takes
more work to be brief. (At least for some.)

~~~
torbjorn
Personally, I find his writing style very enjoyable and often hilarious.

